# Minn Kota anchor wiring



## hookedontronics (Jan 14, 2013)

I've got a minn Kota anchor with 3 wires, black red and white. 
When I connect red to + and black to - that would be the up position.

Anyone know what the down position would be? I would have thought white to + but that's not it, and the wiring diagram shows wiring only from their switch with 6 terminals so that doesn't help me any.

Thanks


----------



## JMichael (Jan 14, 2013)

Post a copy of the schematic, it might help figure it out.


----------



## hookedontronics (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## kofkorn (Jan 14, 2013)

OK, here's my reading of that diagram: 

Lower Anchor: Connect Red to +, Black to -, pretty basic. anchor will keep lowering until you disconnect power.

Raise anchor: Connect White to +, Red to - (Reversing the polarity to the motor.) The difference is that the white wire goes to a momentary switch that will disconnect power when the anchor is fully retrieved. 

CAUTION - Make sure to remove Black from - before doing applying the White to +, or you will short it out. You're lucky that didn't happen the first time, or maybe it did and a wire is burnt somewhere. Best bet is to place a circuit breaker inline with the + connection to prevent damage. 

Good luck.


----------



## hookedontronics (Jan 14, 2013)

That does not work but I did find out what does. 

Red to - and black to + is down
Reverse this and it's up

No idea what the white wire is for.....it automatically stops when it's all the way up, so it must have something to do for when it's going down?


----------



## JMichael (Jan 14, 2013)

I agree with what kofkorn said above. Of course all of that depends on you using the switches and wiring it per the schematic. Are you just trying to wire it up without the original switch?


----------



## hookedontronics (Jan 14, 2013)

I am not using the original switch...


----------



## earl60446 (Jan 14, 2013)

The big switch in the middle is a DPDT switch, so it is used to transmit current in either direction by moving the switch. This reverses the polarity to the motor. A dc motor will run backwards if you reverse the polarity. The MOM switch is a momentary switch used to turn the motor on or off, you need to hold it in position to apply current. Your lucky to have the schematic and you need to follow it for the circuit to work. White lead goes between the 2 switches as shown on the drawing.
Tim


----------



## JMichael (Jan 14, 2013)

If you're not using the original wiring setup and are bypassing the interrupt switch (white wire) you need to be careful when you switch it to the up position. You could end up damaging the motor or gears.


----------

